# My Vape collection starting to take off...



## Faizel Bhamjee (4/9/15)

Hi All, 

So just thought i'd share my gear after i decided to have a photoshoot at home..Wife was looking at me like i mad but none the less...here goes!

Subbox mini mod + sub tank mini white
Sub tank mini bell tank (i think)
Ego one mega tank

Still looking to grow this collection but this seems a good start right??

Anyway..loving my collection!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (4/9/15)

Faizel Bhamjee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So just thought i'd share my gear after i decided to have a photoshoot at home..Wife was looking at me like i mad but none the less...here goes!
> 
> ...




Awesome!


----------



## kev mac (4/9/15)

Daniel Saaiman said:


> Awesome!


They grow up so fast.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

